# No love for Chronograph 1938?



## sager

Okay, so I ordered my 1938 Chrono on January (thanks to forum member Mike Stuffler's beautiful reviews). 

As I wait impatiently for that e-mail from Stowa asking for payment, I am visiting this forum every-so-often to read new threads about the chrono 1938. 

However, it seems like there is more love for the MO, Flieger, Antea etc..

Is there a reason why more people are in love with the those rather than the chrono 1938? Is it deemed over-priced?

I admit I am a regular on the Omega forum and do not have much knowledge about Stowa as most of you. 

Just curious. Thanks


----------



## senna89wc12

I adore the Chronograph 1938 and will love to buy one when I can afford it.  I think the Flieger, Marine, and Antea are the "Big Three" in the entire Stowa line up. They are more affordable and cheaper which make them super popular. 

Just personal opinion, the Chrono might be less versatile due to its cream dial and gold hands. The black dial Chrono is more versatile but for that price I guess people would rather get a Marine which costs much less than either of the Chrono 1938. Another reason I could think of is the thickness of the case of the Chrono which might not be suitable for people who need to wear long sleeve shirt in business setting.

Nothing against the Chrono. I love the overall package and hope to own one someday. b-)


----------



## brainless

The price is an argument for Flieger, Antea and Marine.
Chrono 1938 costs two to three times the price of the ones noted before. 
No doubt, it is worth the price.
But I consider it is easier to purchase a watch for 500,-€ than one for 1.500,-€ , ( especially if my wife is "consulting" me. )

Nevertheless, she can't ever be with me and so I finally succeeded. :-d That's my 1938:










Volker ;-)


----------



## heb

Hello,
I also think the chronograph is a very attractive piece. But its "dress watch" affect may be a reason for its lack of love; just my opinion.

heb


----------



## flyingpicasso

brainless said:


> The price is an argument for Flieger, Antea and Marine.
> Chrono 1938 costs two to three times the price of the ones noted before.
> No doubt, it is worth the price.
> But I consider it is easier to purchase a watch for 500,-€ than one for 1.500,-€ , ( especially if my wife is "consulting" me. )
> 
> Nevertheless, she can't ever be with me and so I finally succeeded. :-d That's my 1938:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker ;-)


Mmmmm....bi-compax...applied numerals...leaf hands...signed crown...marine style--I love this watch. And it does beg comparisons to the IWC Port Auto, which by the looks of it is one of the more popular watches on WUS. That's not bad company.


----------



## Renisin

This watch screams class!!!! It is well made and with the care and attention only Stowa seems to give! If you are looking for this style of watch,then this is the one!! If you can find one as well made be prepared to spend 6x as much.

Ren


----------



## coelacanth

Solo reason I can't get into 1938 (and several other Stowa) is because it's too big on my puny wrist. I know the trend, but I hope there will be more watches in smaller package in the future...


----------



## freight dog

I want a 1938 badly but as others have said, price is a factor. It is actually the next watch in line, after I recover from the buying spree I had this spring.


----------



## sager

Thanks for your responses an input guys. I figured pricing was a factor. Definetly was for me. 

I was just afraid there was something I was missing like quality or robustness of the movement used in the 1938.

Waiting impatiently for that email


----------



## cycloneracing

sager said:


> Waiting impatiently for that email


Me too. I ordered the same watch mid February. Guessing you will get yours first


----------



## sager

cycloneracing said:


> Me too. I ordered the same watch mid February. Guessing you will get yours first


When I ordered it (early January) the delivery date was set for mid-April. Still have not received an email yet. I emailed stowa earlier this month asking when to expect it and they confirmed mid-April.

Oh well... I guess they are experiencing some sort of delay.


----------



## StufflerMike

I think that

+ price
+ appearance

are the main factors influencing the decision to buy or not to buy a Stowa 1938 Chrono. Undoubtedly it is a more classic chrono, nevertheless I wear both with casual clothing and suits and both absolutely do fit. It is just about giving the chrono a try on all occasions and it will show its all-round nature. You'll get compliments as well ;-)

For what you get the price is right, still a good value-for-money-watch. The Antea, Flieger and Marine are - beyond dispute - the top sellers. The chrono 1938 series is just the icing on the cake for Stowaristi.


----------



## brainless

flyingpicasso said:


> Mmmmm....bi-compax...*applied numerals*...leaf hands...signed crown...marine style--I love this watch. And it does beg comparisons to the IWC Port Auto, which by the looks of it is one of the more popular watches on WUS. That's not bad company.


No,

it is even better:
The numerals are part of the dial - they are embossed by a stamp from the dial's backside.
Applying numerals on a dial isn't bad either, but embossing is sophisticated.

Yes,

you can compare it with the IWC Port Auto, since they both are using the same movement.
That's not bad company............for whom? :-d

Volker ;-)


----------



## fuzzyb

sager said:


> I was just afraid there was something I was missing like quality or robustness of the movement used in the 1938.


Once you receive yours, you will realize how far from the truth this worry is. The 1938 is simply amazing from a quality and design standpoint. The dial is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. I have toyed with the idea of selling mine because it is thicker than I prefer, but every time I look at it, all of those thoughts disappear.

Stowa's offerings provide some of the best bang for the buck out the less expensive models (Marine, Flieger, Antea, etc.). I own one of each of those and the quality is consistent throughout the range. The price of the 1938 puts it out of the range of many of Stowa's customers, but it is still an amazing value for what you get.


----------



## sager

Very encouraging reviews of the 1938 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## freight dog

sager said:


> When I ordered it (early January) the delivery date was set for mid-April. Still have not received an email yet. I emailed stowa earlier this month asking when to expect it and they confirmed mid-April.
> 
> Oh well... I guess they are experiencing some sort of delay.


Apparently they are. My Ikarus had a delivery time frame of late February when I ordered it. I received it Monday (4/23). I bet the delays are related to the move. I hope they can increase production once they are established in the new digs because IMO 3 months is still kind of ridiculous to wait for a watch that isn't a special or limited edition.


----------



## sager

Wow. So you received it about two months after the expected date? 

That is not good news to me


----------



## a tired smile

I love the look of both color options of the watch, but unfortunately, it is just too pricey for me. It would also look really bad on my puny wrist. =/


----------



## Renisin

Freight dog,

*We are all special!
























*


----------



## ed21x

i would love to own one someday... but for the money, i can buy a Marine Automatic, Antea KS, and Ikarus, which would combine for three times the stowa fun


----------



## NH102.22

I just ordered four watches from Stowa, including the bronze Chronograph 1938, which was initially a Marine Chrono in the order. There is something odd about the Marine Chrono dial that made me switch to the 1938... Too many of those lovely Marine Original numerals are missing, thanks to the subdials. The 1938 is definitely better in that respect. At least, that's how I feel now - that could change once I actually receive it.


----------



## flyingpicasso

NH102.22 said:


> I just ordered four watches from Stowa, including the bronze Chronograph 1938, which was initially a Marine Chrono in the order. There is something odd about the Marine Chrono dial that made me switch to the 1938... Those lovely Marine Original numbers are missing, thanks to the subdials. The 1938 is definitely better in that respect. At least, that's how I feel now - that could change once I actually receive it.


4! I hope you got a bulk discount.  I'd be interested to hear what you have on order.


----------



## NH102.22

flyingpicasso said:


> 4! I hope you got a bulk discount.  I'd be interested to hear what you have on order.


A bulk discount sure would have been nice!
I ordered a Marine Original (polished, white Arabic), 
Marine Original (polished, white Roman), 
Marine Automatic (matte, silver dial, no date, with what they called an "uncertified chronometer-grade 2824-2" - not sure if that is actually a "top" grade 2824-2 rather than the chronometer, but apparently they don't have any more COSC-certified movements), and 
the Chrono 1938 (polished white/bronze).

Black/brown croc leather straps with cream stitching on the MO and 1938, and dark brown croc on the MA.

Delivery date circa mid-July 2012

As if I hadn't already blown enough cash, now I'm eyeing off a Dornbluth 99.1. However, if I want my marriage to last, I think that will have to wait, at least until my wife is not looking.


----------



## sager

NH102.22 said:


> A bulk discount sure would have been nice!
> I ordered a Marine Original (polished, white Arabic),
> Marine Original (polished, white Roman),
> Marine Automatic (matte, silver dial, no date, with what they called an "uncertified chronometer-grade 2824-2" - not sure if that is actually a "top" grade 2824-2 rather than the chronometer, but apparently they don't have any more COSC-certified movements), and
> the Chrono 1938 (polished white/bronze).
> 
> Black/brown croc leather straps with cream stitching on the MO and 1938, and dark brown croc on the MA.
> 
> Delivery date circa mid-July 2012
> 
> As if I hadn't already blown enough cash, now I'm eyeing off a Dornbluth 99.1. However, if I want my marriage to last, I think that will have to wait, at least until my wife is not looking.


You are expecting a very nice collection sir.

Hope you get them in time.


----------



## NH102.22

Just in case they get delayed, I have just (in the last twelve hours) ordered an Archimede Deck Watch with the black dial, and a Kemmner Marine with red 12 and no logo on the dial from Roland. Both of these should arrive much sooner. I looked at the Steinhart and Tourby but decided against them, for now.


----------



## flyingpicasso

NH102.22 said:


> A bulk discount sure would have been nice!
> I ordered a Marine Original (polished, white Arabic),
> Marine Original (polished, white Roman),
> As if I hadn't already blown enough cash, now I'm eyeing off a Dornbluth 99.1. However, if I want my marriage to last, I think that will have to wait, at least until my wife is not looking.


Wow...two Marine Originals and you are STILL thinking about a 99.1?! I'm certain I'd be dragged straight to marital counseling! Nice set of watches--I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on them.


----------



## brainless

I am still married - in spite of this pic:










....and a black MO /arabic is even missing in this photo.
You just have to talk with your wife...........

Volker ;-)


----------



## NH102.22

Haha well there is some hope for me, yet. Nice shot.


----------



## NH102.22

I'll be sure to post when they arrive.


----------



## brainless

That's exactly what we expect you to do,


Volker ;-)


----------



## MHe225

brainless said:


> Yes, you can compare it with the IWC Port Auto, since they both are using the same movement.
> That's not bad company............for whom? :-d


Not quite, Volker. When people mention IWC's Portuguese Auto(matic), they refer to the 5001.xx series of watches with an in-house non-chronograph movement with 7 day power reserve.

It is IWC's 3717.xx series Portuguese Chrono(graph) that features essentially the same Valjoux 7750 movement as the Stowa 1938 Chrono (modifications are different though). Granted, it is confusing as the Chrono is also an Automatic (is even printed on the dial).

I agree with what has been said by several: the Stowa 1938 Chrono is a beautiful watch, but price hurts its "popularity". This watch is on my short-list for a quite a while now - if I can only figure out in which direction I'm going to take my collection ;-)

Congratulations to sager and cycloneracing and I'm looking forward to pictures as beautiful as volker's.

RonB


----------



## StufflerMike

Just a minor correction: The Stowa Chrono 1938 houses a Valjoux 7753, not a 7750.


----------



## Andrzej

brainless said:


> I am still married - in spite of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and a black MO /arabic is even missing in this photo.
> You just have to talk with your wife...........
> 
> Volker ;-)


Makes my three MOs seem quite restrained. Tho I did nearly add a second hand MA to the collection the other day, but it went before I could get it.


----------



## MHe225

stuffler said:


> Just a minor correction: The Stowa Chrono 1938 houses a Valjoux 7753, not a 7750.


Thanks, Mike - I learned something today |> 
Now I need to read up on the differences between the 7750 and 7753.

RonB


----------



## cycloneracing

sager said:


> So you received it about two months after the expected date?
> 
> That is not good news to me


Actually that is fine for me. I need to save more ca$h and want another watch in the meantime, assuming I can get it second hand!


----------



## StufflerMike

From a former post:

The ETA/Valjoux 7750 is a very common chronograph movement with a huge pedigree:

Valjoux 7750 (since 1973)
Valjoux 7751 (since 1986)
Valjoux 7753 (since 2002)
Valjoux 7754 (since 3003)
Valjoux 7757 (1985-2003)
Valjoux 7758 or Valjoux 7750 CCL - "con cours de lune" (since 1985-2003)
Valjoux 7760 (1985-2005) the handwounded 7750 version:
Valjoux 7761 (1986-1998)
Valjoux 7765 (1983-1998)
Valjoux 7768 (1985-1998)
Valjoux 7770 (since 2002)

And now we have to add the 7750 based "Valgranges" movements (ETA VALGRANGES) which have been developed and are made by ETA, their basics go back to the 7750/7760 Valjoux movement which is smaller than the Valgranges (diameter of 36,60 mm (ETA say 37,22mm, 16 1/2 lines´´´).
The "Valgranges" should be interpreted as an answer to the demand of bigger watches though.

Valgranges A07.111 three hands/date indication
Valgranges A07.161 three hands/date/power reserve indication
Valgranges A07.171 GMT/date
Valgranges A07.211 chrono

The Valjoux 7750 comes in a bright variety of modifications, for example made by
+ Alfred Rochat, Chronoswiss (C. 732 or C. 741, C 741 by Rochat)
+ Fortis (developped byPaul Gerber featuring an alarm and two springs)
+ Franck Muller (for example FM 7850 CC MB)
+ IWC
+ Jacques Etoile (cal. IV.C4)
+ La Joux-Perret (for Jaquet Droz watches for example)
+ Paul Picot ("Atelier Technikum")
+ Panerai
+ Porsche Design (Eterna 6036)
+ Revue-Thommen ("Airspeed Flyback")
+ Sinn ("Flyback")
+ Soprod.


----------



## Mescalito

brainless said:


> The price is an argument for Flieger, Antea and Marine.
> Chrono 1938 costs two to three times the price of the ones noted before.
> No doubt, it is worth the price.
> But I consider it is easier to purchase a watch for 500,-€ than one for 1.500,-€ , ( especially if my wife is "consulting" me. )
> 
> Nevertheless, she can't ever be with me and so I finally succeeded. :-d That's my 1938:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volker ;-)


Hi Volker,

very nice strap for the 1938 - where did you get it? Could you post some more pics with this strap?

Now I really regrett having sold this one...

Thanks
Florian


----------



## StufflerMike

Mescalito said:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> very nice strap for the 1938 - where did you get it? Could you post some more pics with this strap?
> 
> Now I really regrett having sold this one...
> 
> Thanks
> Florian


I think it is a Stowa strap....


----------



## brainless

Mescalito said:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> very nice strap for the 1938 - where did you get it? Could you post some more pics with this strap?
> 
> Now I really regrett having sold this one...
> 
> Thanks
> Florian


Hi Florian,

here is another one:









Same strap - different colour, so it seems to be. It only is a matter of lights. 
The strap was made by RIOS - but don't know where I bought it.

RIOS1931

Volker ;-)


----------



## flyingpicasso

brainless said:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> here is another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same strap - different colour, so it seems to be. It only is a matter of lights.
> The strap was made by RIOS - but don't know where I bought it.
> 
> RIOS1931
> 
> Volker ;-)


----------



## Peter Atwood

I have one on order too and was told mid-April...so should be getting a payment request any time now...


----------



## sager

Yup I guess we are both on the same boat. Tick... Tock...


----------



## Fischer

My *1938* will arrive soon. I just got the email. Total cost, including croco strap, deployant, engraving and shipping, is *1938* euros. I'm taking that to be a good omen.


----------



## sager

Yup just got my email too (yesterday). Now the real wait begins!


----------



## Melchior

I ordered my 1938Chronograph 27th November, 2011 and it arrived on Wednesday 16th May. I also ordered it with the Milanese bracelet. Stowa asked for my wrist size when I placed the order, so I assumed the bracelet would be altered to the specified size. You can see from the photo below that it is far too big! Also the crown on the watch is not the straight-sided crown with "Stowa" logo (as described on their website), but it is an "onion" crown without logo. This is disappointing after such a long wait for the watch.


----------



## sager

Seriously? You recieved a different crown? I wonder why.

Very dissappointing indeed. Could you post pics?

Anyone else here get an onion style crown without the logo? I'm kinda getting worried here.


----------



## Melchior

The onion crown is either (a) a mistake, or (b) they have run out of stock of standard crown with the logo.

When I placed the order for this watch, the estimated delivery was "mid-March". I received it on 16th May.


----------



## sager

Probably ran out but if that's the case, the customer should be informed. 

I for one would gladly wait as long as I get the "proper" crown with logo. 

I don't think they shipped my watch yet. I will shoot them an email ASAP to know what kind of crown is on my watch.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Melchior




----------



## Melchior




----------



## Melchior

The delivery by _FedEx_ was also such a headache, that I don't think I have the strenght of will to return the watch to Stowa for the correct crown to be fitted !!


----------



## sager

Wow. Seems like you had a not-so-good experience. Sorry to hear that.

Nevertheless, I still think that you should return the watch though and have the crown replaced.


----------



## Melchior

Hi sager,
You are right. I really must return this watch to Stowa, the onion crown does look so wrong, and it will always annoy me.
I hope your experience with Stowa is a happier one and your 1938Chrono lives up to expectations.
Despite the bracelet and the crown being wrong, it is a beautiful watch.
M.


----------



## drickster

I love my airman, love the 1938 and would like my next watch to be a bicompax chrono. But with Stowa's generally inaccurate wait time and the cost of this beautiful watch I have a hard time making the leap. At roughly $2400 US, the watch now falls into a different category for me which puts it close to me getting a couple of other watches I really want and may be willing to take the leap for. 

My collection now is small and the most expensive piece is nowhere near this price. So for me to take the plunge on a piece that is 2-3x more expensive I would need to have some comfort that I am getting something truly awesome that will retain more of it's value. Looks wise and build quality I believe I would (absent the crown issue mentioned above). But to me the wait time is a disatisfier. Not that there is one- i kind of like that- oozes exclusivity and by hand and personal touch, etc. But the fact that it is so inaccurate gets to me. It just feels like either they are blatantly reporting short/ truly best case wait times or they really have no idea how to predict these things. This makes me personally question the long term viability of the brand. I'm not into watches as an investment, but would like to think that my daughters can inherit my watches and be able to find anything on the brand in 30 years. I know there are no guarantees, but it seems more likely that won't be the case if Stowa cannot solve their production delivery timeline issues. Again this is how my mind works and I am not advocating, but the OP asked and so that is my reason. 

Please flame gently


----------



## Renisin

No reason to flame you as there are too many happy Stowa customers on this site!!!!!!! The wait time is up front and they don't ask for your paymant until your watch is ready for shipment!!! As for the brand it has been around since 1927 and the way things are going for Stowa and their leadership they will be around for many years to come!!

The 1938 represents a watch which is made like watches used to be made with craftsmanship and backed by Blue ribbon customer service! If you find a watch that is comparable to the 1938 be prepared to spend around 5000.00 or more dollars.

Best Regards,

Ren
QUOTE=drickster;5060849]I love my airman, love the 1938 and would like my next watch to be a bicompax chrono. But with Stowa's generally inaccurate wait time and the cost of this beautiful watch I have a hard time making the leap. At roughly $2400 US, the watch now falls into a different category for me which puts it close to me getting a couple of other watches I really want and may be willing to take the leap for.

My collection now is small and the most expensive piece is nowhere near this price. So for me to take the plunge on a piece that is 2-3x more expensive I would need to have some comfort that I am getting something truly awesome that will retain more of it's value. Looks wise and build quality I believe I would (absent the crown issue mentioned above). But to me the wait time is a disatisfier. Not that there is one- i kind of like that- oozes exclusivity and by hand and personal touch, etc. But the fact that it is so inaccurate gets to me. It just feels like either they are blatantly reporting short/ truly best case wait times or they really have no idea how to predict these things. This makes me personally question the long term viability of the brand. I'm not into watches as an investment, but would like to think that my daughters can inherit my watches and be able to find anything on the brand in 30 years. I know there are no guarantees, but it seems more likely that won't be the case if Stowa cannot solve their production delivery timeline issues. Again this is how my mind works and I am not advocating, but the OP asked and so that is my reason.

Please flame gently [/QUOTE]


----------



## drickster

Thanks Renisin, As I mentioned I'm a happy Stowa customer too! I'm just a little hesitent to take it up a notch with them at this point. I would be absolutely thrilled to change that hesitation.



Renisin said:


> No reason to flame you as there are too many happy Stowa customers on this site!!!!!!! The wait time is up front and they don't ask for your paymant until your watch is ready for shipment!!! As for the brand it has been around since 1927 and the way things are going for Stowa and their leadership they will be around for many years to come!!
> 
> The 1938 represents a watch which is made like watches used to be made with craftsmanship and backed by Blue ribbon customer service! If you find a watch that is comparable to the 1938 be prepared to spend around 5000.00 or more dollars.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Ren
> QUOTE=drickster;5060849]I love my airman, love the 1938 and would like my next watch to be a bicompax chrono. But with Stowa's generally inaccurate wait time and the cost of this beautiful watch I have a hard time making the leap. At roughly $2400 US, the watch now falls into a different category for me which puts it close to me getting a couple of other watches I really want and may be willing to take the leap for.
> 
> My collection now is small and the most expensive piece is nowhere near this price. So for me to take the plunge on a piece that is 2-3x more expensive I would need to have some comfort that I am getting something truly awesome that will retain more of it's value. Looks wise and build quality I believe I would (absent the crown issue mentioned above). But to me the wait time is a disatisfier. Not that there is one- i kind of like that- oozes exclusivity and by hand and personal touch, etc. But the fact that it is so inaccurate gets to me. It just feels like either they are blatantly reporting short/ truly best case wait times or they really have no idea how to predict these things. This makes me personally question the long term viability of the brand. I'm not into watches as an investment, but would like to think that my daughters can inherit my watches and be able to find anything on the brand in 30 years. I know there are no guarantees, but it seems more likely that won't be the case if Stowa cannot solve their production delivery timeline issues. Again this is how my mind works and I am not advocating, but the OP asked and so that is my reason.
> 
> Please flame gently


[/QUOTE]


----------



## flyingpicasso

Melchior said:


> The delivery by _FedEx_ was also such a headache, that I don't think I have the strenght of will to return the watch to Stowa for the correct crown to be fitted !!


I would do it anyway. As much as I like the onion crown on some models, I think the original signed crown works better on this one. Besides, if that's the one you were expecting then that's the one you should get. Hope everything works out.


----------



## cycloneracing

I ordered this watch too. I also have recieved the email requesting for payment. I guess they did a run of this watch and got a few finished! As mentioned earlier in this thread I ordered mid February so I am happy with the delivery time.

Regarding Onion Crown, I believe (from memory here) that Mike Stuffler has two of these, one with onion crown and one without. I actually like the onion crown because I have the other standard crown (with logo) on my MO. So it would be good to have something different (I asked for the Onion crown in fact!)

I will post some pics in this thread when I get it here in Australia (hope that is OK with the OP - but sure it will be! Who doesn't like watch pictures??!)


----------



## Melchior

If STOWA are going to alter the specification of the watch from that advertised on their website then they should inform the customer before the goods are sent.
For the watch I ordered their website says:

technische Daten
*Krone:* Edelstahl mit STOWA Logo

After waiting five-and-a-half months I have been sent a watch with the wrong crown and a mesh bracelet that doesn't fit.
I know people here will tell me: _"it's all part of the Stowa experience." _ I do hope that other people on this Forum have a better Stowa experience.


----------



## pjw

I'd have one in a heartbeat if I could afford it. I do think it's well priced but it's a bit too much for an impulse buy and there's a lot of distractions out there. Definitely high on the wish list though


----------



## brainless

cycloneracing said:


> I ordered this watch too. I also have recieved the email requesting for payment. I guess they did a run of this watch and got a few finished! As mentioned earlier in this thread I ordered mid February so I am happy with the delivery time.
> 
> Regarding Onion Crown, I believe (from memory here) that Mike Stuffler has two of these, one with onion crown and one without. I actually like the onion crown because I have the other standard crown (with logo) on my MO. So it would be good to have something different (I asked for the Onion crown in fact!)
> 
> I will post some pics in this thread when I get it here in Australia (hope that is OK with the OP - but sure it will be! Who doesn't like watch pictures??!)


You are right:

The black one got an onion crown, the silver one a standard crown with logo.

I believe that two orders were mixed up and the wrong piece went to Melchior.
Now we have to wait for a post where someone got a Chrono 1938 with the standard crown instead of the ordered onion crown.......b-)

@Melchior:
Send an email to Stowa and they will do what has to be done. Their CRM is an outstanding one. |>

Volker ;-)


----------



## sager

Just recieved an email from stowa confirming that they are fitting my 1938 with the standard crown. They told me that they will fit the onion crown if I want. But of course I said 'no thank you'.

@Melchior
it seems like there was a mistake in yours and it is not an issue of them running out of the standard flat crowns.


----------



## sager

cycloneracing said:


> I ordered this watch too. I also have recieved the email requesting for payment. I guess they did a run of this watch and got a few finished! As mentioned earlier in this thread I ordered mid February so I am happy with the delivery time.
> 
> Regarding Onion Crown, I believe (from memory here) that Mike Stuffler has two of these, one with onion crown and one without. I actually like the onion crown because I have the other standard crown (with logo) on my MO. So it would be good to have something different (I asked for the Onion crown in fact!)
> 
> I will post some pics in this thread when I get it here in Australia (hope that is OK with the OP - but sure it will be! Who doesn't like watch pictures??!)


Pics pics pics!!.....


----------



## Fischer

sager said:


> Just recieved an email from stowa confirming that they are fitting my 1938 with the standard crown. They told me that they will fit the onion crown if I want. But of course I said 'no thank you'.


I also checked with Stowa and it has been confirmed that my silver dial 1938 will have the standard crown as illustrated in the web shop.


----------



## StufflerMike

cycloneracing said:


> ...Regarding Onion Crown, I believe (from memory here) that Mike Stuffler has two of these, one with onion crown and one without...


That's correct.


----------



## sergio65

I am really torn between the creme dial and the black one ... Mike you own both I think? ... is there one which looks better in the metal? What decided you on the black knowing you already had the other one?
My personal preference is the black although I don't really need this funny date window...


----------



## StufflerMike

sergio65 said:


> I am really torn between the creme dial and the black one ... Mike you own both I think? ... is there one which looks better in the metal? What decided you on the black knowing you already had the other one?
> My personal preference is the black although I don't really need this funny date window...


I own both because they are looking that much different that I thought it would be worth to buy both and indeed I do not regret my decision. Can't say what chrono is looking better (taste can't be discussed anyway). There's sufficient individuality put into those Stowa 1938 chronos to get them both. Of course the main difference it the dial and the date indication. But as I said - different looking.


----------



## sergio65

Thanks, and which straps you think would be best for the black? the black brown with contrast stitching? plain black? milanese?


----------



## StufflerMike

sergio65 said:


> Thanks, and which straps you think would be best for the black? the black brown with contrast stitching? plain black? milanese?


Due to a lack of possibilities to compare here in the flesh it is hard to tell. I had the light brown on the black chrono and the grey croc on the creme chrono and now it is the grey croc on black and light brown on creme. With a mesh bracelet you can't go wrong ;-). Check Google Images for pics (some of them are mine of course and you might know them already from flicking through this forum----but there are more).


----------



## Salome

coelacanth said:


> Solo reason I can't get into 1938 (and several other Stowa) is because it's too big on my puny wrist. I know the trend, but I hope there will be more watches in smaller package in the future...


I bet mine's smaller than yours--just learn to love chunky! You can get the fashionable effect with a lot less watch than most.


----------



## Rjlaero1

I've thought about the 1938 several times. It's a great looking watch and does remind me of the IWC Portuguese, one of my favorite watches of all time. But at 2500 vs 10,000, the '38 seems to be a bit of a bargain when you look at it that way.

I'd like to see a bit more variation with colored hands and more date options on different colors.

And at almost 15mm, it's quite thick and wish it was a tad thinner.


----------



## brainless

> I'd like to see a bit more* variation with colored hands* and more date *options on different colors*.


Don't get me wrong, but it is a watch - not a Barbie,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Rjlaero1

You can only get a date on the black face model. It would be nice for some other variations for those folks like me that need a date. 

Sorry, but what's the purpose of paying 3000 for any watch if we didn't care about the details?

It's the color/textures and execution of the dial that could make or break a watch in terms of what people buy.

Barbie, indeed.


----------



## StufflerMike

Rjlaero1 said:


> I've thought about the 1938 several times. It's a great looking watch and does remind me of the IWC Portuguese, one of my favorite watches of all time. But at 2500 vs 10,000, the '38 seems to be a bit of a bargain when you look at it that way.
> 
> I'd like to see a bit more variation with colored hands and more date options on different colors.
> 
> And at almost 15mm, it's quite thick and wish it was a tad thinner.


"Colored hands" ? More date options in different colors" ? Are you talking about a fashion watch or a classic Stowa Chrono 1938 whose designs "follows" a certain predecessor in some respect. As most of us know the case has already changed from a thicker and preliminary version to the 15mm it is now.


----------



## Renisin

Mike, I believe what Rj meant was he would like the possibility of blued hands! And yes many of us think that the 1938 could be just a little thinner.


stuffler said:


> "Colored hands" ? More date options in different colors" ? Are you talking about a fashion watch or a classic Stowa Chrono 1938 whose designs "follows" a certain predecessor in some respect. As most of us know the case has already changed from a thicker and preliminary version to the 15mm it is now.


----------



## Philipe

Folks,
I ordered my 1938 early February and finally got it late last week.
It is slightly odd purchasing something like a watch having never seen the thing for real... the first time being when I unpacked it. The 1938 has exceeded my expectations in every way. I was concerned it may seem somewhat large, but it is fine and even on my smallish wrist (6 3/4") it doesn't seem too large.
I have taken three poor photos...




















Regards,

Philipe


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats and thanks for sharing your initial thoughts with us.


----------



## NH102.22

Yummy.
That brown strap seems to complement the dial very well. I ordered the black/brown croc with cream stitching but now I'm
having second thoughts.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sager

Very nice pics. Congrats and thanks for sharing. 

Still waiting impatiently for mine


----------



## Melchior

My 1938Chronograph was returned to Stowa and has now been with them for two weeks. I'm not happy. No word from their customer services department telling me when my watch will be returned to me (they supplied it with the wrong crown and a bracelet which had not been adjusted to size) - see post #45 above. I have emailed them, but have not received a reply.


----------



## NH102.22

Melchior said:


> My 1938Chronograph was returned to Stowa and has now been with them for two weeks. I'm not happy. No word from their customer services department telling me when my watch will be returned to me (they supplied it with the wrong crown and a bracelet which had not been adjusted to size) - see post #45 above. I have emailed them, but have not received a reply.


Damn... Good help is hard to find. :s


----------



## StufflerMike

NH102.22 said:


> Damn... Good help is hard to find. :s


Quite right. However, I am convinced that the overwhelming majority of Stowa customers is/was happy with the CS/ASS provided by Stowa.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear *Melchior,

i am sorry for this mistake with your crown.
it happen because we have several special orders with this crown and we changed the watches - one with the normal crwon was send to another client :-(

This was my fault.

The bracelett length is always send a bit longer to be sure that the customer can easily change the straplenght.

it is easy to take a part out.

Basicly i can tell you that your watch is ready and will be shipped today or Monday.

So you will receive your perfect watch with a perfect strap and with a small present next week and we hope you enjoy it.

Delivery times are still our problem, even that we increase the numbers of watchmakers.

But the monthly orders we get are every months more than the months before.

So we will keep our way to deliver maybe a bit to late but good quality.-)

Still - like your case shows us - mistakes can happen, sorry for this.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer*


----------



## Melchior

Dear Jorg,
Thank you for this information. I appreciate very much your response here on the Stowa Forum.
I look forward to having my 1938Chronograph next week.
Regards,
_Melchior_.


----------



## sager

Now that is what I call GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!

Gosh, I don't have my watch yet and want to order another just because of the great service. What is better service than to hear from the man himself?

Perfection Jorg... perfection |>


----------



## NH102.22

stuffler said:


> Quite right. However, I am convinced that the overwhelming majority of Stowa customers is/was happy with the CS/ASS provided by Stowa.


That's the impression I was under, but, well, s**t happens.


----------



## Guy 67

New pics of mine:




























And it's a really a nice chrono !


----------



## LuvWatches14

WoW! Great Pics, it shows every detail of the watch!



Guy 67 said:


> New pics of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a really a nice chrono !


----------



## Guy 67

Thanks LuvWatches14! 

Here's another one with even more details of the incredible dial and hands:


----------



## NH102.22

Guy 67 said:


> Thanks LuvWatches14!
> 
> Here's another one with even more details of the incredible dial and hands:


Very nice, indeed.
And, the darker brown strap also looks very nice. Looks like I may have made the right choice, after all.


----------



## sager

Your pictures are really nice Guy!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvWatches14

I ordered one for July, I cannot wait! But I was having a hard time deciding brushed or polished.


----------



## NH102.22

LuvWatches14 said:


> I ordered one for July, I cannot wait! But I was having a hard time deciding brushed or polished.


Mine is due in July, too. I chose polished, but I don't think you can go wrong with either. Since chronographs are by definition utilitarian rather than dress watches, the less blingy brushed might even be better, also better for hiding scratches &c. Haven't seen many photos of the brushed version, though.

ADDENDUM: I just checked the website again and I think I know why I chose polished.


----------



## LuvWatches14

NH102.22 said:


> Mine is due in July, too. I chose polished, but I don't think you can go wrong with either. Since chronographs are by definition utilitarian rather than dress watches, the less blingy brushed might even be better, also better for hiding scratches &c. Haven't seen many photos of the brushed version, though.
> 
> ADDENDUM: I just checked the website again and I think I know why I chose polished.


Yes the polish is all over the web with pics and only a few brushed that I can find. Good Choice with the polished! When did they tell you Mid-July?


----------



## NH102.22

I ordered mine in April. I thought about the case and strap combinations extensively but settled for polished case and black/brown croc with cream stitching. I thought it would be best not to fiddle with the decision too much lest I ruin it with spontaneous feelings, although Stowa seem to be quite flexible right up until they start making the piece.


----------



## LuvWatches14

Yea I changed my order twice already , they did not have a problem with it, very good CS! I will think it over and make my final decision in a few days, but I think you pick a good combo. I might just buy an extra croc strap since I ordered the black leather, they look nice!


----------



## NH102.22

They told me they would be sending the croc straps separately owing to international conventions in the trade of certain animal skins and fur, and that the watches would be shipped with ordinary straps on them. Not sure exactly how this is going to work.


----------



## LuvWatches14

you should ask them to make sure, I thought if you purchased with a croc instead it would ship with it. let me know what they say if you do contact them again.


----------



## Fomenko

My case was similar. I ordered my Antea 390 with black leather, but then I decided to upgrade it to a croco strap.
The representatives told me that because of CITES (international convention for the protection of endangered species) they have to ship the strap separately, since they are all checked by German customs. I got it like one month ago, but I´m still waiting for my watch. In any case, I´m very happy, since they include a Stowa deployment buckle when they mailed my strap!


----------



## NH102.22

LuvWatches14 said:


> you should ask them to make sure, I thought if you purchased with a croc instead it would ship with it. let me know what they say if you do contact them again.


This was in the order confirmation
email.



> *Please note furthermore, that there are very strict Export/Import laws within the EU and non-EU countries!
> We have to fill a CITES form (Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora) and we have to take every strap to our custom office.
> 
> Since we do not get a permission by FedEx to send watches with CITES form in their parcels
> your watch will be sent via FedEx and your crocostrap will be shipped separately via registered airmail letter.
> 
> To enable you to wear your watch immediately we will send your watch with a free leather strap mounted which
> you could use until arrival of your crocostrap which might take a few days longer.
> 
> *


----------



## sergio65

NH102.22 said:


> Very nice, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, the darker brown strap also looks very nice. Looks like I may have made the right choice, after all.


To me this looks the best dial Stowa has ever produced ... stunning detail. The numbers look so clean ... incredible for the price imho.


----------



## torifile

That dial is a work of art.


----------



## Melchior




----------



## sager

Melchior said:


>


Nice! I see that you got it fixed right?


----------



## sergio65

Looks to be nice on the mesh too.

Is the watch still comfortable to wear? 

I though this mesh was a good idea on the black but was unsure about the silver dial .. any photos on the wrist?

Thanks!


----------



## Melchior

Hi sergio65, 
Having been returned to Stowa for bracelet adjustment, this watch is still too big to wear.:-( Here's a pic !


----------



## sergio65

Melchior said:


> Hi sergio65,
> Having been returned to Stowa for bracelet adjustment, this watch is still too big to wear.:-( Here's a pic !


Hi,

I have the same strap and needed to adjust it by myself. I don't think it is an option leaving Stowa do it, as, even with a good measurement, it is not easy to do as some people like tight fit other don't.

You can do this easily yourself but you need a pin remover tool which can be had for less than 10 $ on the bay.

Otherwise and that would be my recommendation I would go to any watch shop where the watchmaker would be able to do this in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## LuvWatches14

NH102.22 said:


> Mine is due in July, too. I chose polished, but I don't think you can go wrong with either. Since chronographs are by definition utilitarian rather than dress watches, the less blingy brushed might even be better, also better for hiding scratches &c. Haven't seen many photos of the brushed version, though.
> 
> ADDENDUM: I just checked the website again and I think I know why I chose polished.


They just sent me an email saying it will be ready in 2 weeks insteady of the middle of July, maybe you will get your also.


----------



## Statius

Adjust it yourself, it's pretty straight forward. Did it on my Antea KS, which was sized too small and didn't come with any extra links (had to wait a week to get the extra links to add myself).



Melchior said:


> Hi sergio65,
> Having been returned to Stowa for bracelet adjustment, this watch is still too big to wear.:-( Here's a pic !


----------



## NH102.22

LuvWatches14 said:


> They just sent me an email saying it will be ready in 2 weeks insteady of the middle of July, maybe you will get your also.


Not yet, but here's hoping.


----------



## Melchior

Woo hoo ! The bracelet is fixed b-)


----------



## sergio65

|>

beautiful! well done!

now that the bracelet is fixed, how does it feel? what are your impressions?


----------



## DonSanto

I know the pain of waiting. Here's some love for you ;-)


----------



## sergio65

mine has nearly arrived... tracking says: the package has arrived in the destination country...


----------



## NH102.22

DonSanto said:


> I know the pain of waiting. Here's some love for you ;-)
> 
> View attachment 736710


Mmmmmmmm yummy


----------



## sager

DonSanto said:


> I know the pain of waiting. Here's some love for you ;-)
> 
> View attachment 736710


Such a beauty! It looks so vintage yet modern. I can't explain it.


----------



## KUNISMAN

sager said:


> Such a beauty! It looks so vintage yet modern. I can't explain it.


I prefer to drink it instead of admiring.;-):-d

Love the watch though


----------



## KUNISMAN

Melchior said:


> Woo hoo ! The bracelet is fixed b-)


More wrist shots please....


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Melchior

My sincere thanks to Jorg and the Stowa team for the "small present" which arrived today. A bottle of red wine - Limited Edition Jorg Schauer - and a Stowa multi-tool.
(See post #83 above).
Here is a pic of my Stowa boys ready to toast Jorg and his team.


----------



## sager

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 740152


I see you finally got yours. Congrats!

That is a fabulous shot.

What are your first impressions?


----------



## Statius

Nice shot! What size is your wrist, if you don't mind?



sergio65 said:


> View attachment 740152


----------



## sergio65

16.5 cm. 

I find the chrono quite well suited to my wrist size. It has a good presence but not too big.


----------



## sergio65

Besides this, I had to send the watch back to Stowa as there was a problem with the hands ... hopefully the repair won't take too long.


----------



## sager

Can I ask what that problem was exactly? I am asking so that I can watch out for it


----------



## sergio65

No big deal, watch is working perfectly, however the hour hand needs to be replaced ... there is a strange stain/dirt mark on it... does not look like a finger print rather more like a chemical reaction (?) maybe caused by impurity in the metal (?).
It is not always visible depending on the angle you look at, but I noticed it immediately. 
This is my third Stowa, and the first time I have a problem.

Alignment of the chrono hands could also be better, they are OK but not perfectly aligned with the 12 oclock mark ... now I am being a bit difficult as most people won't be bothered by this but hopefully this will also be corrected.
The customer support reacted immediately and so far I only have good things to say about Stowa's customer service ...


----------



## sager

sergio65 said:


> No big deal, watch is working perfectly, however the hour hand needs to be replaced ... there is a strange stain/dirt mark on it... does not look like a finger print rather more like a chemical reaction (?) maybe caused by impurity in the metal (?).
> It is not always visible depending on the angle you look at, but I noticed it immediately.
> This is my third Stowa, and the first time I have a problem.
> 
> Alignment of the chrono hands could also be better, they are OK but not perfectly aligned with the 12 oclock mark ... now I am being a bit difficult as most people won't be bothered by this but hopefully this will also be corrected.
> The customer support reacted immediately and so far I only have goods things to say about Stowa's customer service ...


Thanks for sharing. I must admit that I too would have been a little annoyed regarding the alignment of the chrono hands. Trust me you are not the only one 

Will share feedback on mine once I receive it.


----------



## sergio65

sager said:


> I see you finally got yours. Congrats!
> 
> That is a fabulous shot.
> 
> What are your first impressions?


First impressions: dial is fantastic. It is a bit more expensive than my two other ones (Marine 2801 Handaufzug and Flieger No logo) but yet worth every penny.

I am happy I chose the creme dial and polished case, perfect combo imho. Wasn't too sure about this date window on the black.

If Stowa made a black dial without this date ... maybe available next year, who knows?

I think both versions should exist with and without the date.


----------



## sergio65

here a picture of the flaw in the hour hand:









very strange ...


----------



## sager

Wow. Good you sent/are sending it back.


----------



## cycloneracing

OK finally got the watch yesterday, 2nd August. Ordered 15th February I think (from memory). Would not have usually been that long but there was a dial delay from the supplier and I took ages to pay the customs people, then they had to deliver it twice, etc. !! The wait didn't bother me at all. I have a couple of other watches and one is an MO so wasn't stressed about the time period. I am about to order a flieger and do the wait again.



















































Yes my photos are not the best but that's all I can do with the camera equipment that I have!!

So here is the story: I have an MO and thought that was great, then Jorg released the 1938 and as soon as I saw it my heart crumpled up and I said "Damn it! Why did you show me that Jorg?!" Now I have to have one for my life to be complete.
I have never had a watch of this cost/value. I only have three watches. This took me some sacrifice to purchase this watch and it took a long time saving.

I achieved an engineering recognition in my country and that was something I had been working towards for seven years so I figured that was a good enough reason to take the plunge and buy this watch! It is pretty much my grail. I mean, I wouldn't say no to a GO with gold bridges but at 5 times the price I am dreaming, really.

Anyway, the watch is amazing. I like the height of it (some complain about that) because it looks and feels thick on the wrist. The dial is just superb. I can't get over how incredible the dial is, it really "makes" the watch. The sub dials have a really light sunburst type pattern or something, while the rest of the dial is just plain colour. The numerals are highly polished and at the right angle in the light, the numerals just pop out and sparkle in the light.

On the back I had the rotor engraved with " 1938 Evan xxxxx xxxxx 2012 " [my name in the middle of 1938 and 2012]

I did that so I can never flip it. Because I know i would regret it forever. So now I am very happy with my lifelong watch purchase.

By the way, with both of my Stowas, I have never seen one in real life before I ordered and received them. I just took a gamble and have been immensely impressed both times. You can't describe it and no matter how many times you look at the pictures the watch is just totally new when you see it in real life.

So good luck with your waiting periods people (because I know you are going to order one now)!

Regards;

Evan.


----------



## veratas

You must be so happy

It is a fantastic watch

Can Stowa put a date on the cream dial like they do with the black?


----------



## RogerP

I like the idea of the personal engraving on the rotor and the committment to the watch that it represents. Beautiful piece.


----------



## Melchior

veratas said:


> Can Stowa put a date on the cream dial like they do with the black?


The answer to your question is "no".

I asked the same question on this forum last December
and the reply from Forum Moderator Mike Stuffler was:
_"Ever tried to order just one dial from any supplier?"_


----------



## StufflerMike

Shouldn't be a problem technically. I hope they never ever will, practically.


----------



## RogerP

To address the OP's question, beyond the question of price, the 1938 presents a bit of a conflict between design and dimension. In terms of design, everything about it screams elegant dress watch - the elegant rose-gold coloured hands and raised markers, the clean, uncluterred dial with its soft champagne and the highly polished case (as most shown seem to have). But in dimension, it's kind of a chunky watch - not something I'd be inclined to wear with French cuffs. If it's an addition to an already diverse collection, this may not matter. If it's to be the primary watch worn, or one of two or three, I can see a potential buyer scratching his head about exactly what role it would fill.

The IWC Portuguese Chrono - paticularly the version with similar rose gold hands and markers - presents a similar issue. But the case design of the IWC is less slab-sided and it's bezel thinner, giving it a more delicate appearance perhaps more in accord with its dressy dial.

None of that would stop me from buying a 1938 - it's a beautiful watch and a reasonable value. But then I do have a pretty diverse rotation and don't need it to slot into a defined category.

Roger


----------



## veratas

stuffler said:


> Shouldn't be a problem technically. I hope they never ever will, practically.


Looks like Stuffler does not like the date ;-)

Its funny because i thought straight away when i looked at the black and cream face,where is the date on the cream face??? wonder what that will look like.

But i suppose i must have no taste


----------



## StufflerMike

veratas said:


> Looks like Stuffler does not like the date ;-)


You are completely wrong and a bit uninformed I guess. I own both:


----------



## veratas

I was actually referring to the creme with no date not the black!! as per the previous post


----------



## StufflerMike

veratas said:


> I was actually referring to the creme with no date not the black!! as per the previous post


Me too. No date for the creme!


----------



## veratas

Yes dont get me wrong the black looks great,but was just wondering what the creme would look like with a date also


----------

